# STREET BIKES



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

ANY NICE CUSTOM STREET BIKES OUT THERE-POST THEM UP!!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

my street


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 19 2007, 03:08 PM~8347172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bolt on tank 

You must always win best in your category.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Crowned the STREET KING by Juangotti.  . LOL


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

radiers sequal , woodys legions , aftershock before full are the bset streets ever 
the rest are carbon coppies


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 19 2007, 04:16 PM~8347732
> *radiers sequal , woodys legions , aftershock before full are  the bset streets ever
> the rest are carbon coppies
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 19 2007, 04:00 PM~8347586
> *Crowned the STREET KING by Juangotti.  . LOL
> *


thanx


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 19 2007, 04:16 PM~8347732
> *radiers sequal , woodys legions , aftershock before full are  the bset streets ever
> the rest are carbon coppies
> *


u forgot the old SWEET N SOUR from luxurious


that bike was TIGHT

when i built my bike i was goin for sweet n sour but that year i came out he stop showin  

and as for after shock that bike beat me in frisco when i first showed it 

and woody i beat him and i heard he tried to protest me because he was mad because he said i was supposed to be in mild because i guess he couldne see the bolts to the tank :uh: 

but after all of this i still have all my respect for these guys because after all that has happened these are some great bike builders


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

mine


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Jul 20 2007, 12:16 AM~8350442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


semi.


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 19 2007, 09:21 PM~8350454
> *semi.
> *


oh ah  xcuse


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Jul 19 2007, 10:23 PM~8350462
> *oh ah    xcuse
> *


STREET CUSTOM:a bicycle with no frame modifications.

MILD CUSTOM:a bicycle with one(1) major modification on the frame.

SEMI CUSTOM:a bicycle or trike with two(2) major modifications on the frame.

FULL CUSTOM:a bicycle or trike with three(3) major modifications on the frame.


Your bike is not street custom,sorry homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 19 2007, 04:08 PM~8347172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE YOUR DVD PLAYER "BRACKET/HOLDER" , WHERE DO I GET ONE ?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 20 2007, 03:45 AM~8351435
> *LOVE YOUR DVD PLAYER "BRACKET/HOLDER" , WHERE DO I GET ONE ?
> *


you gotta make one.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 20 2007, 12:45 AM~8351435
> *LOVE YOUR DVD PLAYER "BRACKET/HOLDER" , WHERE DO I GET ONE ?
> *


yup u gotta me it


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Mine


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jul 20 2007, 08:27 AM~8352533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats really nice i wanna build me something like that thats more simple looking


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 20 2007, 11:01 AM~8352701
> *thats really nice i wanna build me something like that thats more simple looking
> *


HAHA thats funny...I wanna build something more like yours.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 20 2007, 08:15 AM~8352176
> *yup u gotta me it
> *


OK-I LET ANTHONY BUILD ONE 4 ME-THANKS ANYWAY!!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i just bought 1 for 100 but i cant find my camera


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 21 2007, 03:39 AM~8358107
> *i just bought 1 for 100 but i cant find my camera
> *


WHAT DID U BUY FOR 100.00 DOLLARS HOMIE?


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 19 2007, 04:08 PM~8347172
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IM TRYIN TO BRING OUT A STREET BIKE WITH LEGIONS TO LV THIS YEAR HOPE TO SEE U THERE


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

HERE IS A LIL PEAK IT WILL B A LOT DIFFERENT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Jul 21 2007, 08:19 PM~8361112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see u there


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 21 2007, 09:29 PM~8361155
> *see u there
> *



OH U WILL


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Jul 21 2007, 09:19 PM~8361112
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT BIKE IS TOTALLY AWESOME!!!!! :0


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 19 2007, 03:08 PM~8347172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 24 2007, 10:36 AM~8378731
> *THAT BIKE IS TOTALLY AWESOME!!!!! :0
> *



THANKS BUT U HAVENT SEEN NOTHIN YET


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

All I know is, until proven otherwise, Raider Sequal is the best street bike out right now.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jul 25 2007, 12:00 AM~8384698
> *All I know is, until proven otherwise, Raider Sequal is the best street bike out right now.
> *



thats true .....untill someone takes it out raider sequel is the best street out there.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jul 25 2007, 01:00 AM~8384698
> *All I know is, until proven otherwise, Raider Sequal is the best street bike out right now.
> *


x2


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jul 25 2007, 12:00 AM~8384698
> *All I know is, until proven otherwise, Raider Sequal is the best street bike out right now.
> *



TRU


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

thanx


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jul 24 2007, 11:00 PM~8384698
> *All I know is, until proven otherwise, Raider Sequal is the best street bike out right now.
> *



I CANT WAIT 2 SEE U RAIDER FANS IN VEGAS-R U GOING- U KNOW THE BRONCO'S R A BETTER FOOTBALL TEAM ANYWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 25 2007, 12:06 AM~8384759
> *thats true .....untill someone takes it out raider sequel is the best street out there.
> *


And it sux to say, cuz I have a street bike...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

im thinkin of retiring my bike but im not sure yet


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 25 2007, 04:28 PM~8389460
> *im thinkin of retiring my bike but im not sure yet
> *



dont retire ....atleast face me once in vegas this year.....


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 25 2007, 03:13 PM~8389764
> *dont retire ....atleast face me once in vegas this year.....
> *


no ill be in vegas this year but what im sayin is this year might be last dats yu i aint been doing much to my bike and dont really plan on doin much


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/013/img002.bmp[/IMG]


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is mine. What do you guys think?



















Here is my seat I'm getting chromed.


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 25 2007, 11:15 PM~8393593
> *Here is mine. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_SAC_@Jul 26 2007, 01:11 AM~8393790
> *
> *



THANKS!!!!! R U GOING 2 THE "VEGAS SUPER SHOW"?


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 26 2007, 03:24 AM~8394243
> *THANKS!!!!!    R U GOING 2 THE "VEGAS SUPER SHOW"?
> *


naw


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_SAC_@Jul 26 2007, 04:25 AM~8394244
> *naw
> *



I LIKE UR BIKE ON UR PROFILE-NICE COLOR!!!


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 26 2007, 03:30 AM~8394247
> *I LIKE UR BIKE ON UR PROFILE-NICE COLOR!!!
> *


thanx so u goin 2 the vegas super show


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_SAC_@Jul 26 2007, 04:31 AM~8394248
> *thanx so u goin 2 the vegas super show
> *


YES!!! IM GOING WITH "SCHWINN1966"


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 26 2007, 03:36 AM~8394251
> *YES!!! IM GOING WITH "SCHWINN1966"
> *


when is that show


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_SAC_@Jul 26 2007, 04:37 AM~8394252
> *when is that show
> *



OCTOBER 07,2007


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

NICE BIKES!!......I KNOW THIS ISNT A STREET BIKE!.....BUT.I JUS HAD TO!!


(~MASTER OF ILLUZIONS~)








.........MIRACLES CAR CLUB............


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

wish i had a pic of how it looks now


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jul 26 2007, 11:47 AM~8396357
> *wish i had a pic of how it looks now
> 
> 
> ...




ME 2


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

This is a trike but it's still street.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is my GF street bike


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jul 28 2007, 06:34 PM~8415511
> *here is my GF street bike
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_SAC_@Jul 28 2007, 11:16 PM~8416869
> *
> *



NICE HANDLE BARS-I GOT SOME ON ORDER TOO!!!!


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

sum nice streeters


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

ribbed 2006~2007 street bike



Shot with Digimax A402 at 2007-07-29


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Monnolo_@Jul 29 2007, 08:47 AM~8418210
> *ribbed 2006~2007 street bike
> 
> Shot with Digimax A402 at 2007-07-29
> *



LRM MIGHT CALL UR BIKE A "MILD"


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

just bought it for 100


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 29 2007, 08:29 PM~8421581
> *just bought it for 100
> 
> 
> ...



NICE BUY-UR U FIXING IT UP?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

yup


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 29 2007, 09:00 PM~8421821
> *yup
> *



POST UP PIC'S - WHEN UR DONE


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

yea


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

my old street


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 29 2007, 08:27 PM~8421560
> *LRM MIGHT CALL UR BIKE A "MILD"
> *



seriously why's that? so what do you guys think of my bike?
looking for a trike kit if any1 has one up forsale try to deal with bone but he ignores me so idk what to do


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Monnolo_@Jul 30 2007, 01:31 PM~8426408
> *seriously why's that? so what do you guys think of my bike?
> looking for a trike kit if any1 has one up forsale try to deal with bone but he ignores me so idk what to do
> *


Did you buy that from another guy on LIL?

Oh, and its a mild because of the front tank.


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

no sir i built this under the name stickyicky


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Monnolo_@Jul 30 2007, 12:31 PM~8426408
> *seriously why's that? so what do you guys think of my bike?
> looking for a trike kit if any1 has one up forsale try to deal with bone but he ignores me so idk what to do
> *



SCHWINN1966-SELLS PARTS AT GOOD PRICES-HE'LL SELL U A TRIKE KIT NEW AT THE BEST PRICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## trillryder3 (Jul 31, 2007)

no good bike yet


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trillryder3_@Jul 31 2007, 04:53 PM~8439805
> *no good bike yet
> *


Topic is STREET Bikes Dumbass!!!!

U want Radicals go to that Topic......Quit hatin on peeps


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jul 31 2007, 04:55 PM~8439843
> *Topic is STREET Bikes Dumbass!!!!
> 
> U want Radicals go to that Topic......Quit hatin on peeps
> *


x2 and wheres ur bike at??? :uh: 


:angry:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trillryder3_@Jul 31 2007, 05:53 PM~8439805
> *no good bike yet
> *



ANY PICS OF UR BIKE YET-IM STILL WAITING HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 1 2007, 12:34 AM~8442229
> *ANY PICS OF UR BIKE YET-IM STILL WAITING HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


his bike is the last pick in the houston topic. :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 31 2007, 10:36 PM~8442256
> *his bike is the last pick in the houston topic. :biggrin:
> *



4 REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Monnolo_@Jul 30 2007, 03:56 PM~8427774
> *no sir i built this under the name stickyicky
> *


ahhhh...ok, cuz i thought "he" was the owner and maybe you bought it...didnt know "he" was "you"...my bad


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice lookin bikes


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 1 2007, 09:26 AM~8445046
> *Nice lookin bikes
> *


WHICH 1 IS UR FAVORITE?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 1 2007, 04:56 PM~8447851
> *WHICH 1 IS UR FAVORITE?
> *


my fav, raiders sequal.


----------



## Down Low 74 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Down Low 74_@Aug 1 2007, 05:06 PM~8447935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  where did you get the white wall slicks.


----------



## Down Low 74 (Feb 26, 2007)

i ordered them form some dude at the flea market in fresno


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Down Low 74_@Aug 1 2007, 05:36 PM~8448193
> *i ordered them form some dude at the flea market in fresno
> *


how much did you pay.


----------



## Down Low 74 (Feb 26, 2007)

like 25-30 bucks i dont remember


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Down Low 74_@Aug 1 2007, 06:26 PM~8448715
> *like 25-30 bucks i dont remember
> *


 :0 thats a good deal.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 1 2007, 03:12 PM~8447999
> *  where did you get the white wall slicks.
> *



schwinn1966 -sells them


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 1 2007, 04:29 PM~8448736
> *:0  thats a good deal.
> *



WOW-I GOT THEM 4 15.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## dynoboy (Mar 29, 2007)

TELL ME WUT U THINK ANIT FINSH BUT HEREZ SUMTHIN


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 1 2007, 10:08 PM~8452408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dynoboy_@Aug 1 2007, 10:38 PM~8452062
> *TELL ME WUT U THINK ANIT FINSH BUT HEREZ SUMTHIN
> 
> 
> ...



I WOULD ADD A 1)FRONT FENDER
2)CHAIN GUARD
3)HANDLEBAR GRIPS
4)NICER PEDALS
5)"SOME-THING CUSTOM"


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> TELL ME WUT U THINK ANIT FINSH BUT HEREZ SUMTHIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 1 2007, 10:08 PM~8452408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 1 2007, 11:08 PM~8452408
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT'S 1 OF THE NICEST STREET BIKE'S IV'E EVER SEEN!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 8 2007, 11:27 AM~8502413
> *THAT'S 1 OF THE NICEST STREET BIKE'S IV'E EVER SEEN!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 You have to see it up close the white paint is nuts looks like dragon skin


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 1 2007, 11:08 PM~8452408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice homie


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Aug 8 2007, 09:39 AM~8502501
> *You have to see it up close the white paint is nuts looks like dragon skin
> *



How do u paint Dragon Skin ? :0


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 8 2007, 09:18 PM~8507084
> *How do u paint Dragon Skin ? :0
> *


airbrushed.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 8 2007, 07:21 PM~8507108
> *airbrushed.
> *



My badd-I thought the texture was like snake skin-THANKS!!!


----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)

any bikes here for sale


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

trhere a bike here wit snake scale paint i got a pic


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

this 1 but bad pic cant find a better 1


----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 10 2007, 10:02 AM~8521250
> *this 1 but bad pic cant find a better 1
> 
> 
> ...


u sellin it? if ur how much


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

thats not street


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 11 2007, 12:13 AM~8526555
> *thats not street
> *



That's what im say'in!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

IN SAN MATEO IMMA SHOW MY BIKE WITHOUT THE TANK


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i no it aint street i posted it to say thats the 1 wit snake scale paint job


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2Tujunga3_@Aug 11 2007, 01:06 AM~8526516
> *u sellin it? if ur how much
> *


na it aint mine he was talkin bout selling it but 4 to much 

but no its not 4 sell


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 11 2007, 04:32 PM~8530136
> *i no it aint street i posted it to say thats the 1 wit snake scale paint job
> *



IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE!!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

my old street i used to cruise every week


----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 11 2007, 07:15 PM~8531206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Thas fuckin clean homi...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 12 2007, 10:03 AM~8534421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat shits hella hard


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 11 2007, 08:15 PM~8531206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice clean


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 12 2007, 04:35 PM~8536014
> *dat shits hella hard
> *



THAT'S SO TIGHT,I HAD 2 GO WATCH DA MOVIE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

YEAH IT WAS CLEAN BUT I SOLD IT TO A NINE YEAR OLD!!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 13 2007, 11:24 AM~8541990
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 13 2007, 11:24 AM~8541990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for some big bucks


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 13 2007, 10:29 PM~8547578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A NICE FIXER-UPER!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 13 2007, 11:39 PM~8548420
> *LOOKS LIKE A NICE FIXER-UPER!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 13 2007, 09:25 PM~8547542
> *for some big bucks
> *


I WISH I WOULD HAVE GOT BIG BUCKS I LET IT GO FOR $700.00


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 14 2007, 11:14 AM~8550876
> *I WISH I WOULD HAVE GOT BIG BUCKS I LET IT GO FOR $700.00
> *


BUILD A BETTER 1-WIT MORE AIRBRUSHING OF AL PACINO!! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Jul 21 2007, 09:19 PM~8361112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


painted by steel a hater kustoms


----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)

Any one interested in a bike?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2Tujunga3_@Aug 14 2007, 09:56 PM~8555245
> *Any one interested in a bike?
> *


pics


----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 14 2007, 11:42 PM~8557957
> *pics
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=356386&st=20

its the candy green one


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 20 2007, 09:01 AM~8352134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 15 2007, 07:27 AM~8558726
> *
> *



NICE TRIKE-HOW MUCH?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my old street.. was a tuff to beat in texas..


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 11:15 PM~8565598
> *my old street.. was a tuff to beat in texas..
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT BRAND OF "JEANS"? :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

U CRAZY HOMIE........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 15 2007, 10:29 PM~8565655
> *WHAT BRAND OF "JEANS"? :biggrin:
> *


levi's.
ecko

i use to win alot of best upholstery awards with that.. alot of people hated cuz they tought the ideal was dumb, but i had to be doing something right if i was unbeatable.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 15 2007, 10:35 PM~8565686
> *U CRAZY HOMIE........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im "sick"


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

NICE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 11:48 PM~8565786
> *im "sick"
> *


X2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 23 2007, 04:40 AM~8622276
> *
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 10:47 PM~8565778
> *levi's.
> ecko
> 
> ...


it was all the accories


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 23 2007, 01:24 PM~8625846
> *it was all the accories
> *


true..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

Here is my little girls bike
its taken 3 1st place and one 2nd place


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Aug 24 2007, 08:34 AM~8631245
> *
> 
> 
> ...




R U STILL ADDING 2 UR "SEMI CUSTOM" BIKE-IT LOOKS LIKE A GOOD START!!


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

check it


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Aug 25 2007, 05:25 PM~8640277
> *check it out-how dirty my tires are!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



THOSE TIRES R DIRTY HOMIE :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HERES ONE OF MY STREET BIKES..........


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 26 2007, 11:31 AM~8643607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE AS BIKE


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

THAT'S A NICE PAIR.......




















OF TIRES IN THE BACK-SOMTHING NEW!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 26 2007, 02:11 PM~8644398
> *THAT'S A NICE PAIR.......
> OF TIRES IN THE BACK-SOMTHING NEW!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *











THX.......................THIS IS HOW IT LOOK THE FIRST TIME IN 03"
THEN IN 04" IT WAS CANDY ORANGE.....................


----------



## Toaster (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigentmagazine_@Aug 26 2007, 03:41 PM~8644650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does your chain ever scrape??


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toaster_@Aug 27 2007, 07:25 PM~8654453
> *does your chain ever scrape??
> *


can u take dat bike 4 a spin wit dat sprocket on da ground???? :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 28 2007, 12:24 PM~8659231
> *can u take dat bike 4 a spin wit dat sprocket on da ground???? :biggrin:
> *


if you can do a long wheelie :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 28 2007, 10:29 AM~8659252
> *if you can do a long wheelie :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 28 2007, 09:29 AM~8659252
> *if you can do a long wheelie :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 28 2007, 10:29 AM~8659252
> *if you can do a long wheelie :biggrin:
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 28 2007, 11:06 PM~8666041
> *lmfao :biggrin:
> *



THAT,S SOME FUNNY "CRAP"!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## Lil Kaching (Sep 4, 2007)

what do you think of my bike


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Kaching_@Sep 4 2007, 08:05 PM~8714811
> *what do you think of my bike
> *


oh snap thats one of the best invisible bikes i have ever seen.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 4 2007, 06:54 PM~8715126
> *oh snap thats one of the best invisible bikes i have ever seen.
> *


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 4 2007, 09:02 PM~8715194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 4 2007, 07:05 PM~8715215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 4 2007, 09:29 PM~8715436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 4 2007, 06:02 PM~8715194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat class is that bike lol


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 4 2007, 10:07 PM~8715807
> *wat class is that bike lol
> *


street, mild, semi. full, and radical.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 5 2007, 05:46 AM~8719015
> *street, mild, semi. full, and radical.
> *


FULL INVISIBILITY :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Kaching (Sep 4, 2007)

thats my bike  Ya I know its a pic of bicycle designer but i have bent sissy bars and gold rims. My camera is so old i cant transfer my pics on my computer Sorry for that

What you think


----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2Tujunga3_@Sep 6 2007, 07:56 PM~8733807
> *
> *


THEY HAVE COLOR PICTURES NOW!!!!


----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)

.....


----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

ask and you shall receive 

Very Nice!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 6 2007, 10:23 PM~8735788
> *ask and you shall receive
> 
> Very Nice!
> *



 thanx bro i got it on sale i wanna get rid of it its my second bike i put togther the other one got sold...


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2Tujunga3_@Sep 6 2007, 10:18 PM~8735241
> *
> 
> 
> *


AWSOME PICS


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 4 2007, 07:02 PM~8715194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


falls under special interiest :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

my old street i wish i didnt sell


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

........................16st................


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 8 2007, 05:12 PM~8747099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE'S LILO? :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 8 2007, 10:42 PM~8749050
> *WHERE'S LILO? :biggrin:
> *


AT THE HOUSE DOING HER CHORES................ :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 7 2007, 11:32 PM~8743475
> *
> 
> 
> ...













SHOWED IT TWICE-WON 1rst. PLACE TWICE IN A ROLL!!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 10 2007, 10:50 AM~8757396
> *:thumbsup:
> *



THANKS 4 MAKING IT POSSIBLE!!!!! :worship:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats not street...


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

STILL IN WORK


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 12 2007, 09:19 PM~8778465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT R U GONNA ADD???? :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 08:15 PM~8778428
> *thats not street...
> *


x2


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 12 2007, 11:48 PM~8779683
> *x2
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 13 2007, 07:09 PM~8784993
> *X3 :biggrin:
> *


X4.6


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I found this in my pics


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 13 2007, 05:20 PM~8785441
> *I found this in my pics
> 
> 
> ...


wow i remeber that :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lil Kaching (Sep 4, 2007)

rideable
http://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc05022ro5.jpg

Extended(cool)
http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo002hf9.jpg
http://img73.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo004nd3.jpg
http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo003fs8.jpg


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Kaching_@Sep 17 2007, 04:25 PM~8810698
> *rideable
> http://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc05022ro5.jpg
> 
> ...



HOMIE DONT PUT STUFF LOADED WITH "SPAM WEAR-VIRUS"-THANKS!!!! :nono:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 18 2007, 01:50 AM~8814124
> *HOMIE DONT PUT STUFF LOADED WITH "SPAM WEAR-VIRUS"-THANKS!!!! :nono:
> *


X2


----------



## Lil Kaching (Sep 4, 2007)

sorry but I can't put my pics on the forum because the size of it is too big for the uploader :thumbsdown:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

my street custom....


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 18 2007, 02:07 PM~8817970
> *my street custom....
> 
> 
> ...


OOPPSSS......


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 18 2007, 03:29 PM~8818629
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 18 2007, 04:28 PM~8818620
> *OOPPSSS......
> *


I LIKE THAT BIKE-KEEP ADDING PARTS-U CAN HAVE 1 OF THE NICEST BIKES ON HERE!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 21 2007, 07:32 AM~8839352
> *I LIKE THAT BIKE-KEEP ADDING PARTS-U CAN HAVE 1 OF THE NICEST BIKES ON HERE!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thats as far as im goin' with this one...now im starting on my semi custom.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: ALRIGHT THEN HOMIE!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 29 2007, 08:29 PM~8421581
> *just bought it for 100
> 
> 
> ...



:0 i forgot my bike was in the shop


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

aye sac town you brought it back!!.....after we all tried hard to get rid of this topic!! lol jp jp some clean ass street's


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

my daily rider now i just have to get the parts plated and frame done


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

CLEAN!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

NICE BIKE HOMIE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

16in Street


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 16 2007, 10:58 PM~9019675
> *16in Street
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

x2


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 17 2007, 10:43 AM~9021768
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

ALMOST DONE WITH STREET MONEYMAKER 2 COMMIN OUT NEXT YEAR LOOK OUT


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

im also working on a 16"street for


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Oct 19 2007, 11:34 AM~9039298
> *ALMOST DONE WITH STREET MONEYMAKER 2 COMMIN OUT NEXT YEAR LOOK OUT
> *


i thought you where goin to vegas i really wanted to see it


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 19 2007, 06:13 PM~9041675
> *i thought you where goin to vegas i really wanted to see it
> *


 :cheesy: HOW'D U DO IN VEGAS-WANTED 2 GO BUT IM NOT READY!!! :uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 20 2007, 05:10 PM~9047206
> *:cheesy: HOW'D U DO IN VEGAS-WANTED 2 GO BUT IM NOT READY!!! :uh:
> *


took first


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 19 2007, 06:13 PM~9041675
> *i thought you where goin to vegas i really wanted to see it
> *



YA I WAS SUPPOSED TO HAVE 2 BIKES THAT WAS GOING TO MAKE IT OUT THERE BUT THE TIME CAME TO FAST IF U WANNA C IT GO TO THE AZ SHOW OR I CAN SEE U IN VEGAS


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Oct 21 2007, 09:26 AM~9050352
> *YA I WAS SUPPOSED TO HAVE 2 BIKES THAT WAS GOING TO MAKE IT OUT THERE BUT THE TIME CAME TO FAST IF U WANNA C IT GO TO THE AZ SHOW OR I CAN SEE U IN VEGAS
> *


i think i may be goin to az but im not sure if imma compete in vegas again


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 21 2007, 10:49 AM~9050422
> *i think i may be goin to az but im not sure if imma compete in vegas again
> *


I don't like the raiders but ur bike is S W E E T. Good work on it! :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 21 2007, 05:47 PM~9052625
> *I don't like the raiders but ur bike is S W E E T. Good work on it!  :biggrin:
> *


thanx alot

didnt we meet in vegas??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 21 2007, 06:25 PM~9052806
> *thanx alot
> 
> didnt we meet in vegas??
> *


yea bro your bike is tight as fuck


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 21 2007, 06:48 PM~9052954
> *yea bro your bike is tight as fuck
> *


thanx alot


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 21 2007, 07:25 PM~9052806
> *thanx alot
> 
> didnt we meet in vegas??
> *


Yeah. good meeting u too! :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 21 2007, 07:56 PM~9053497
> *Yeah. good meeting u too! :biggrin:
> *


same here


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 21 2007, 08:31 AM~9049933
> *took first
> *


"AWESOME"-UR BIKE IS 1 OF THE BEST IV'E SEEN!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 21 2007, 10:02 PM~9054463
> *"AWESOME"-UR BIKE IS 1 OF THE BEST IV'E SEEN!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 21 2007, 10:02 PM~9054463
> *"AWESOME"-UR BIKE IS 1 OF THE BEST IV'E SEEN!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanx alot


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 22 2007, 04:58 PM~9059265
> *thanx alot
> *


NO PROBLEMO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> "WATCH OUT" THE TRAIN'S COMING!!!lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 21 2007, 06:47 PM~9052625
> *I don't like the raiders but ur bike is S W E E T. Good work on it!  :biggrin:
> *



WE CAN MEET IN ARIZONA BUT I WOULD LOVE TO COMPETE WITH YOU ON THE BIG STAGE ONE LAST TIME


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:biggrin: I'LL B IN VEGAS IN 2008!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 24 2007, 05:04 PM~9076012
> *:biggrin: I'LL B IN VEGAS IN 2008!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yea i might be there :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 24 2007, 07:10 PM~9076415
> *yea i might be there :biggrin:
> *




I'LL BUY U DINNER HOMIE!!


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 26 2007, 06:00 PM~9091823
> *I'LL BUY U DINNER HOMIE!!
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 26 2007, 07:23 PM~9091976
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## geniuz (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geniuz_@Oct 27 2007, 05:04 AM~9094362
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT WUZ A NICE BIKE!!!!!lol :around: :around: :around:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

will post pics of mine wen i get hm from school...


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 30 2007, 01:03 PM~9114737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TWIST IT UP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

thanx, i jus wish i had da bak rim! :cheesy:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 31 2007, 05:14 PM~9125548
> *thanx, i jus wish i had da bak rim! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 WHERE'S UR BACK RIM?


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Nov 1 2007, 06:24 PM~9134289
> *:0 WHERE'S UR BACK RIM?
> *


da bak rim 4 da continental kit duzn't fit so i have a spare 144 spk rims lyin around! stupid peeps at da shop i ordered da cont. kit from ordered a 16" instead of da 20"!!! :angry: ... :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 2 2007, 01:22 PM~9139883
> *da bak rim 4 da continental kit duzn't fit so i have a spare 144 spk rims lyin around! stupid peeps at da shop i ordered da cont. kit  from ordered a 16" instead of da 20"!!! :angry: ... :biggrin:
> *



THAT'S NOT COOL-GO SLAP SUM 1 AT THE BIKE SHOP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Nov 2 2007, 05:17 PM~9142078
> *THAT'S NOT COOL-GO SLAP SUM 1 AT THE BIKE SHOP!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: i waz bout 2! i spent $200 total wen i ordered all da parts. I got 2 twistd mirrorz, twistd sissy bar, 144 spk rim, "lowrider" whitewall, n twistd cont. kit n they went n fukd up da whole order!! :angry:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 2 2007, 07:07 PM~9142511
> *:roflmao: i waz bout 2! i spent $200 total wen i ordered all da parts. I got 2 twistd mirrorz, twistd sissy bar, 144 spk rim, "lowrider" whitewall, n twistd cont. kit n they went n fukd up da whole order!!  :angry:
> *



SUM PEOPLE DONT KNOW HOW 2 RUN A SHOP,NO DOUBT!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Kaching (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## Lil Kaching (Sep 4, 2007)

That's my bike uffin:  uffin:  Let me know what you think guys.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice lil street


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Kaching_@Nov 7 2007, 04:50 PM~9177772
> *
> *


its clean


----------



## Lil Kaching (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks I will send more pics next year with the modifications


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

do aztlan parts fit on schwinnz?


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 7 2007, 06:51 PM~9178583
> *do aztlan parts fit on schwinnz?
> *


depends wut you gonna get but yeh pretty much all parts fit


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

mine missing the mirrow lol


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Kaching_@Nov 7 2007, 05:50 PM~9177772
> *
> *



:biggrin: LOVE THOSE GOLD SPOKES!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 7 2007, 07:53 PM~9179055
> *depends wut you gonna get but yeh pretty much all parts fit
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Kaching (Sep 4, 2007)

I want to put a gold continental kit and 4 gold mirrors and perhaps gold twisted sissy bars if I have enough money $$$

but the lowrider parts are so expensive in canada :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Kaching_@Nov 8 2007, 07:21 PM~9185357
> *I want to put a gold continental kit and 4 gold mirrors and perhaps gold twisted sissy bars if I have enough money $$$
> 
> but the lowrider parts are so expensive in canada  :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


bone collectors :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Kaching (Sep 4, 2007)

Lol I know bonecollectors but i'm not sure.

But I love the custom gold twisted handle bar I WANT IT SO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

NO TANK!!!!!! :0


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lookin good.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Nov 9 2007, 12:29 AM~9188381
> *Lookin good.
> *


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 10 2007, 10:38 AM~9197307
> *
> *


  X2


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 13 2007, 03:36 AM~9216412
> *
> *


 uffin:  uffin:


----------



## Lil Kaching (Sep 4, 2007)

NICE BIKE


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 13 2007, 09:43 PM~9222948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a badass bike


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 13 2007, 10:41 PM~9222928
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: THAT IS 1 "AWESOME" LOOKING BIKE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

heres my daily rider, shitty pic sorry


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

oh shit im semi, im in the wrong topic


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 15 2007, 07:52 PM~9237323
> *oh shit im semi, im in the wrong topic
> *



OHHHHHHHHHHH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

:|


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

WITH










WITHOUT


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 19 2007, 06:20 PM~9260642
> *WITH
> 
> 
> ...


with is better


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:uh: WITH OR WITH OUT "WHAT"????? :banghead:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Nov 20 2007, 01:13 PM~9266527
> *:uh: WITH OR WITH OUT "WHAT"????? :banghead:
> *


removable tank


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 12 2007, 10:03 AM~8534421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    new scarface comming soon!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 21 2007, 09:26 PM~9278262
> *     new scarface comming soon!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




DOES IT COME WITH A GLASS MIRROR & SNIFFING TUBE??LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Nov 22 2007, 09:40 AM~9281372
> *DOES IT COME WITH A GLASS MIRROR & SNIFFING TUBE??LOL
> *


Whats a sniffing tube? :dunno:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Nov 22 2007, 09:40 AM~9281372
> *DOES IT COME WITH A GLASS MIRROR & SNIFFING TUBE??LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :thumbsup:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2007, 10:44 AM~9281393
> *Whats a sniffing tube?  :dunno:
> *




WATCH THE "M O V I E" U COCKROACH!!!!U HORSE!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Toaster (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 21 2007, 08:26 PM~9278262
> *     new scarface comming soon!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn thats a fine ride.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toaster_@Nov 23 2007, 07:29 PM~9290582
> *damn thats a fine ride.
> *


  THANKS!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 24 2007, 11:53 AM~9293821
> * THANKS!!!
> *


ready to tear up the comp again :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2007, 10:44 AM~9281393
> *Whats a sniffing tube?  :dunno:
> *


You member


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 24 2007, 03:43 PM~9295237
> *ready to tear up the comp again :0
> *


ALMOST !!! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 25 2007, 09:18 AM~9299104
> *ALMOST !!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 me to....hopefully  :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 25 2007, 12:46 PM~9300008
> *:0 me to....hopefully   :biggrin:
> *





X2!!!!!!!!!-2008 WILL B MY YEAR 2 TEAR IT UP!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Nov 26 2007, 01:41 AM~9306044
> *X2!!!!!!!!!-2008 WILL B MY YEAR 2 TEAR IT UP!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what class?


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 27 2007, 01:42 PM~9317180
> *what class?
> *




"16" inch STREET


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

20" full


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 27 2007, 07:39 PM~9319205
> *20" full
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 27 2007, 09:21 PM~9320019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What show was that at??


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Nov 26 2007, 01:41 AM~9306044
> *X2!!!!!!!!!-2008 WILL B MY YEAR 2 TEAR IT UP!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Kaching (Sep 4, 2007)

really nice :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Kaching_@Nov 28 2007, 06:02 PM~9326672
> *really nice  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



:cheesy: TOTALLY :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

BUMP































T
T
T


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 4 2007, 03:16 PM~9372164
> *BUMP
> T
> T
> ...



X2


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

WHAT'S NEW OUT THERE IN "S T R E E T"?????? :around:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Dec 13 2007, 09:25 AM~9443599
> *WHAT'S NEW OUT THERE IN "S T R E E T"?????? :around:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: SCARFACE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Dec 13 2007, 09:26 PM~9449008
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: SCARFACE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ANY PICS YET? :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

N I C E!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Dec 15 2007, 05:49 AM~9458434
> *ANY PICS YET? :biggrin:
> *


NOPE NOT TAOTALLY DONE YET.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Dec 16 2007, 07:47 AM~9463516
> *NOPE NOT TAOTALLY DONE YET.
> *













 IM STILL NOT DONE YET-BUT IM GETTING CLOSER-STILL NEED MORE PARTS!! :yes:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

This is my bike

























this is my homies bike


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJSickness_@Dec 17 2007, 04:10 PM~9470933
> *This is my bike
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE RED BIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Dec 27 2007, 07:24 PM~9545125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MANY BIKES YOUR GOT LOW4LIFE AND WHAT ARE YOUR PLANS FOR THE TRUCK?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what kinda rims are those^^^^^(86 chevy)


----------



## ChevyKid (Dec 23, 2007)

that green bike is mine!!!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 27 2007, 09:36 PM~9546134
> *what kinda rims are those^^^^^(86 chevy)
> *


on the bike???


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 27 2007, 07:38 PM~9545212
> *HOW MANY BIKES YOUR GOT LOW4LIFE AND WHAT ARE YOUR PLANS FOR THE TRUCK?
> *


a few :biggrin: 22 in the back and 18 in front


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

uffin: - EVERDAY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

bump


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Dec 16 2007, 11:04 AM~9464655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: thats on a whole other level.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

YOU SHOULD SEE MY BIKE NOW


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

mine...and its for sale?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CAN I POST MY TRIKE UP.....









WHAT UP ...................


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 13 2008, 01:39 PM~11334922
> *CAN I POST MY TRIKE UP.....
> 
> 
> ...


not street


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

mine an my sons bike.....










my sons bike.....










my bike......


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 28 2007, 09:34 PM~8415511
> *here is my GF street bike
> 
> 
> ...




i remember this this was when i bought my twisted parts from you a dick year ago


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 13 2008, 02:39 PM~11334922
> *CAN I POST MY TRIKE UP.....
> 
> 
> ...


this trike is top 3 to me, thats out right now


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 13 2008, 03:34 PM~11335453
> *mine an my sons bike.....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE :thumbsdown: WHO IS SHE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 15 2008, 09:13 PM~11355791
> *NICE HOMIE :thumbsdown:  WHO IS SHE
> *


SORRY WRONG ICON :angry: this is the real one :thumbsup:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

shes my girls cuz-n


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 15 2008, 09:30 PM~11355915
> *shes my girls cuz-n
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 15 2008, 11:55 PM~11356105
> *:0  :0  :0
> *




lmao


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

"A LITTLE DEDICATION"(STREET)

BEFORE SILVER LEAF-
















AFTER SILVER LEAF-


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 15 2008, 12:58 PM~11351867
> *i remember this this was when i bought my twisted parts from you a dick year ago
> *


The fuck is a dick year?


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 23 2009, 10:50 PM~14279348
> *The fuck is a dick year?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:loco: :werd: :dunno: WTF??????????????????????????


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

AWESOME BIKE HOMIE-LOVE THE "COLOR"!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jun 25 2009, 12:29 AM~14291674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 27 2009, 09:28 PM~14316881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the baddest 16'' i've seen


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

my favorite street bike!!!!  dom you guys did a sick ass job!!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 27 2009, 05:34 PM~14316916
> *the baddest 16'' i've seen
> *




thanks homie


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 27 2009, 06:49 PM~14317030
> *my favorite street bike!!!!    dom you guys did a sick ass job!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot! but yours is on top in the street game man


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Jun 27 2009, 07:28 PM~14316881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





~T O P - D O G S ~
HANDS DOWN "THE BEST" 16IN. BIKE IV'E EVER SEEN!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

did LRM change something??? why is everybody putting milds as street customs???


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nothin Much!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Jun 28 2009, 10:27 AM~14320105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a street bike has no mods. thats a semi.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 28 2009, 10:42 AM~14320678
> *did LRM change something??? why is everybody putting milds as street customs???
> *


example?


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 28 2009, 09:39 PM~14325368
> *a street bike has no mods. thats a semi.
> *


I think the body mods are when you cut something, like the seat post, and depending on the show and judges. Not all judges are from LRM.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Jun 29 2009, 11:53 AM~14328258
> *I think the body mods are when you cut something, like the seat post, and depending on the show and judges. Not all judges are from LRM.
> *


wrong. your bike is a semi. but yeah I agree on pending the judge.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

man when i thought street bike i thought of my old all black bmx frame with 16" baby daytons and high risers ....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 29 2009, 12:03 PM~14328354
> *man when i thought street bike i thought of my old all black bmx frame with 16" baby daytons and high risers ....
> 
> 
> *


as long as there are no mods yep.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

this is how i started be in da bike game this n a brats bike...but now i know much more n have better ideas!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 29 2009, 05:20 PM~14331387
> *this is how i started be in da bike game this n a brats bike...but now i know much more n have better ideas!
> 
> 
> ...


I like that. Only thing I would change the sprocket.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 29 2009, 04:20 PM~14331387
> *this is how i started be in da bike game this n a brats bike...but now i know much more n have better ideas!
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 03:25 PM~14331439
> *I like that. Only thing I would change the sprocket.
> *


yeah i redone the whole bike! thanks!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 29 2009, 03:26 PM~14331451
> *clean
> *


gracias hom13!


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 27 2009, 06:49 PM~14317030
> *my favorite street bike!!!!    dom you guys did a sick ass job!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That is one sick ass bike right there! RAIDERS FO LIFE!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 11:07 AM~14328382
> *as long as there are no mods yep.
> *


i was thinking as something that actually gets ridden out quite a bit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 29 2009, 11:56 PM~14335916
> *i was thinking as something that actually gets ridden out quite a bit
> *


well you have classifications and personal belief. I agree with you. I call all bikes that are ridden streets too.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCO909_@Jun 29 2009, 07:35 PM~14333406
> *That is one sick ass bike right there! RAIDERS FO LIFE!!!
> *


 :nono: 






GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

fuck raiders 49ers to the foolist


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 30 2009, 08:16 AM~14339106
> *:nono:
> GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


I dont think so!!! :nono:


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jun 30 2009, 11:14 AM~14340673
> *fuck raiders 49ers to the foolist
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 30 2009, 11:29 AM~14341387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN got love those pixies :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 30 2009, 12:29 PM~14341387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a clean bike. :cheesy: :thumbsup: 
Im Lovin that Raiders on the Fender.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 30 2009, 01:29 PM~14341387
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FLAT twist dont look good wit DOUBLE twist!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :barf: :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 3 2009, 01:10 AM~14369420
> *FLAT twist dont look good wit DOUBLE twist!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :nono:
> *


HAHA


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

u guys must be new the the game


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 2 2009, 11:10 PM~14369420
> *FLAT twist dont look good wit DOUBLE twist!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :nono:
> *


do i care no.... thats just a bike that my sis son rides .
this is my bike
its not a street thou


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 3 2009, 09:49 AM~14371228
> *u guys must be new the the game
> *


I like it. Im laughing at the dumb ass with the wackest bike in the world trying to dis some one else.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 3 2009, 09:08 AM~14371687
> *I like it. Im laughing at the dumb ass with the wackest bike in the world trying to dis some one else.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 3 2009, 11:12 AM~14371710
> *:biggrin:
> *



















2 Bad ass bikes Damn there pimp. and they flow so nice. :uh: :uh:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 3 2009, 09:17 AM~14371732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :worship: :guns: :barf: :barf:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 3 2009, 10:17 AM~14371732
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU SON!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 3 2009, 02:37 PM~14373823
> *:uh:  :worship:  :guns:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


x+54+5616549849521


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 3 2009, 08:28 PM~14375814
> *x+54+5616549849521
> *


 :twak:  :banghead: :dunno:


----------

